# Correct location to fly protest flag?



## dub420sailor (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

I was reading through the Racing Rules of Sailing today and somehow ended up in the section about the correct way to file a protest. I couldn't find anything in the RRS that designates the proper location to fly a protest flag. I looked around and read about some people flying it on the backstay, while some fly it on the starboard shroud. I even found one site that suggested flying it on the boom. What do you guys think? Does it really matter? And what about the yellow flag?

-Andy


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

It doesn't matter as long as it's clearly visible. In many races you'll be flying a class pennant off you back-stay. Carry a protest flag with pressure clips than can be pressed over the back-stay below the class pennant. For mor see Sailor Protest Flags - About Us & ISAF Racing Rules of Sailing


----------



## dub420sailor (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks! I actually just went ahead and bought one of those. Nice really simple design and involves no loss of fingers trying to make one on my part


----------

